# Greeting from new person



## mjd (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, my name is Mike, 

I am a Tang Soo Do Martial Artist for the past 16 years, eedan, getting ready to test for sumdan this fall.

I am a studio owner/operator for the past 6 years, tested my first chodan last month.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 7, 2006)

mike, welcome to the forum
with you experence it will be nice to read your thoughts on many subjects


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## green meanie (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!


----------



## MJS (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, Mike!


----------



## trav101 (Jun 7, 2006)

nice to meet ya Mike.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 7, 2006)

hello


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Mike!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Mike! We'll look forward to your input in the KMA section.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to M!  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 8, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT!


----------



## Henderson (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello Mike. Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## mjd (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the greeting, I think I'll like it here.

See on the post

tang soo!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome


----------

